# 20 Dollar Jerky maker



## papagrizz (Oct 7, 2012)

Although I hate going to Wally World, I had to pick up some supplies in the sporting goods section and ran across this:













100_0671.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*Came with 4 jerky and sausage nozzles, and a drying rack, all for about 20 bucks*













100_0654.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*I was surprised how easy it was to use*













100_0655.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*Here is what is left after after the gun is done making sticks.*

*The meat on the left is left in the nozzle and on the right is what gets pushed*

*back behind the plunger*













100_0656.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*Cranking up the AMZPS with my now favorite "Pit Master Choice" pellets*













100_0659.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*3 racks of soon to be "Fire Cracker" Awesomeness*













100_0663.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*Cooling down and lookin' good*













100_0666.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*Cut em in half so they fit in the zip lock*













100_0668.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






*The money shot*

All and all, for the price I think it was a good buy. If you want one of these go to Wally World before hunting season is over, this is a seasonal item.

Have fun and thanks for looking.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Any problem with the case-less sticks wanting to stick to the rack or droop between the wires of the rack?  I take it from the photos you extruded them directly onto the rack that went into the smoker.


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 7, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Any problem with the case-less sticks wanting to stick to the rack or droop between the wires of the rack?  I take it from the photos you extruded them directly onto the rack that went into the smoker.


After about an hour, I roll them over once to prevent any sticking and I also keep my racks pretty clean which I think helps.

Yup, easy as pie I extrude them directly on the racks and if you cure them correctly and leave them sit in the fridge overnight, the meat stays nice and firm and won't droop..

Thanks for looking.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks Awesome PaPa!!! I've been thinking about getting a jerky shooter and you might have just pushed me into it!

Those Fire Cracker Sticks look Fabulous! I want some right now!!! Do you have a recipe for them?


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used the flat tips but I think I will try the round after seeing how nice your sticks turned out.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 10, 2012)

Did you use heat? What temp. ?


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 10, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Did you use heat? What temp. ?


I used my Masterbuilt Pro and propane, the temps outside were about 65*, so I just turned it down to low and according to the Maverick, the smoker temp was about 160-165*.

Hope that helps.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like the new toy worked great and now you got some snackin goodies


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 10, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> That looks Awesome PaPa!!! I've been thinking about getting a jerky shooter and you might have just pushed me into it!
> 
> Those Fire Cracker Sticks look Fabulous! I want some right now!!! Do you have a recipe for them?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you, but to answer your question,  I use TQ per instructions per pound, then I start with my smoked

peppers: cayenne, habaneros, jalapenos and chilpote.

I then dehydrate them and put them though my "coffee" grind to powder them. I start out with about a 1/4 tsp per pound of my fire mix, then add garlic powder and onion powder. Mix it up real good and take a test, add what you like to taste and mix with the meat really good.

Shove em in zip lock back and put in the fridge overnight.   Next day, mix them up again and start processing.

It's all about the taste you are looking for.  I found that the spices that I am mixing will be what the final product will turn out.

I know not much of a recipe, but I hope you get the idea.  (maybe I need to document what I do more often 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Hope this helps...


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 10, 2012)

Now i see why you call them "Firecrackers"! Thanks! That does help a lot!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 10, 2012)

Perfect, I can do that in my Cabinet. I wanted to try Snasages but couldn't afford the Equip., _now_ I can save some , I can afford $20.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks and...


----------

